# MEDIA-Tracker macht Probleme?



## Proggy (14. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

schaut Euch mal bitte folgenden Codeausschnitt aus der INIT-Methode eines Applets  an. Ist der so korrekt???

Ich möchte Bilder vorladen und dann erst starten.

```
public void init()
	{
		this.setSize(800,600);
		Toolkit tk=getToolkit();
		MediaTracker mt = new MediaTracker(this);
		//Vorladen der Bilder und der Ziffern
		freigabe_image= tk.getImage("b2.jpg");
		//bildfeld[0]=getImage(getCodeBase(),"b1.jpg");
		bildfeld[0]=tk.getImage("b1.jpg");
		bildfeld[1]=tk.getImage("b2.jpg");
		bildfeld[2]=tk.getImage("b3.jpg");
		bildfeld[3]=tk.getImage("b4.jpg");
		bildfeld[4]=tk.getImage("b5.jpg");
		bildfeld[5]=tk.getImage("b6.jpg");
		bildfeld[6]=tk.getImage("b7.jpg");
		bildfeld[7]=tk.getImage("b8.jpg");
		punktefeld[0]=tk.getImage("zi0.gif");
		punktefeld[1]=tk.getImage("zi1.gif");
		punktefeld[2]=tk.getImage("zi2.gif");
		punktefeld[3]=tk.getImage("zi3.gif");
		punktefeld[4]=tk.getImage("zi4.gif");
		punktefeld[5]=tk.getImage("zi5.gif");
		punktefeld[6]=tk.getImage("zi6.gif");
		punktefeld[7]=tk.getImage("zi7.gif");
		punktefeld[8]=tk.getImage("zi8.gif");
		punktefeld[9]=tk.getImage("zi9.gif");
		
		mt.addImage(bildfeld[0],0);
		mt.addImage(bildfeld[1],0);
		mt.addImage(bildfeld[2],0);
		mt.addImage(bildfeld[3],0);
		mt.addImage(bildfeld[4],0);
		mt.addImage(bildfeld[5],0);
		mt.addImage(bildfeld[6],0);
		mt.addImage(bildfeld[7],0);
		mt.addImage(punktefeld[0],0);
		mt.addImage(punktefeld[1],1);
		mt.addImage(punktefeld[2],2);
		mt.addImage(punktefeld[3],3);
		mt.addImage(punktefeld[4],4);
		mt.addImage(punktefeld[5],5);
		mt.addImage(punktefeld[6],6);
		mt.addImage(punktefeld[7],7);
		mt.addImage(punktefeld[8],8);
		mt.addImage(punktefeld[9],9);
		
		 try {
	    	 mt.waitForAll();
	        }catch (InterruptedException e)
	              {
	        	    //tue nix
	        	    e.printStackTrace();
	              }
}
```

Irgendwie klappt das nicht mit dem Laden der Bilder, obwohl sie mit ins JAR-File gepackt werden und zusätzlich noch im selben Ordner liegen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe(n)

Andreas[/code]


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jan 2007)

lächerlich,
versuche erstmal EIN EINZELNES Bild zu laden,

so muss man ja gar nicht erst anfangen..

--------

versuche mal mit 
File f = new File(fileName);
System.out.println("Datei da?: "+f.exists()+", Pfad: "+f.getAbsolutePath());


----------



## Proggy (15. Jan 2007)

Habe ich getestet, es wird nur der Dateiname zurückgeliefert.

Die Java-Konsole meldet:

java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission b2.jpg read)

Das Applet (Jar-Datei zspiel3.jar) habe ich signiert und mitsamt den Class-Dateien hochgeladen, geht weder lokal auf meinem Host-Server noch beim Provider. Direkt aus dem Eclipse heraus läuft es.

Der Html-Code sieht so aus:


```
<APPLET code="zahlenspiel.class" archive="zspiel3.jar,mysql-connector-java-5.0.3-bin.jar" width=800 height=600>


</applet>
```
[/code]


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jan 2007)

Eine AccessControlException deutet darauf hin das deine Signierung falsch oder unvollständig ist.


----------



## Proggy (17. Jan 2007)

Das mag ja sein, dass diese Meldung darauf hindeutet, aber ich hab's genauso gemacht, wie im Tutorial beschrieben. Und mit der Option "verify" verifiziert, außerdem mit dem HTML-Converter das Applet-Tag in ein Object-Tag modifiziert. Bringt alles nix.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Ist es möglich das das Applet(bzw. der Client) nicht die nötigen Rechte vom Webserver hat die Dateien zu laden?


----------



## Proggy (19. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

Problem gelöst, die JAR-Datei war nicht komplett, es fehlten die Klassendateien mit der Endung .class





Gruß
Andreas


----------

